# Web Scraping VBA + Selenium Error: Element not found



## bunburyst (Dec 26, 2022)

Hello friends, i am trying to build a code with vba + selenium to extract a table in a web.
When executing the macro I get the following error "Element Not Found for Class=tablaHistoricoPrecio". I don't understand, because according to the structure of the web code the table has that definition. Any help would be appreciated. Greetings.

This is my vba code


```
Private driver As New WebDriver
Sub repsol2022()
Dim GIGYA As Object
Set driver = New EdgeDriver
Dim rowc, cc, columnC As Integer
rowc = 2
With driver
    .Start "edge"
   .Get "https://repsol.force.com/portalGestorEESS/s/consultaPrecios"
 
     With .FindElementByClass("gigya-login-form")
           
           .FindElementByClass("gigya-input-text").SendKeys "xxx"
            .FindElementByClass("gigya-input-password").SendKeys "xxx"
             .FindElementByClass("gigya-input-submit").submit
           
          End With
     Application.Wait Now + TimeSerial(0, 0, 5)
   
For Each tr In driver.FindElementByClass("tablaHistoricoPrecio").FindElementByTag("tbody").FindElementsByClass("precioDetalle")
columnC = 1
For Each th In tr.FindElementsByClass("precioDetalle")
Data.Cells(rowc, columnC).Value = th.Text
columnC = columnC + 1
Next th
rowc = rowc + 1
Next tr
           
End With
Exit Sub


End Sub
```

This is the web code





This is a table screenshot


----------

